# PowerDVD 9 does not want to play my Blu-Rays?



## spirit

Got a bit of a problem here. I got my Blu-Ray drive back in December and it's been working great up until a couple of days ago. I reinstalled Windows 7 because I got a new motherboard and once Windows was installed I installed PowerDVD 9 which came bundled with the Blu-Ray drive. PD9 was actually part of the "CyberLink Blu-Ray Disc Suite" or whatever they call it, but I removed all the extra junk Blu-Ray Disc Suite installs (Power2Go, PowerProducer etc, I don't need any of that stuff, I'm only interested in PowerDVD). Last night I played a Blu-Ray on my PC with no problems, but then I closed PD9 once I had got up a certain point. Just now I have tried to play the same Blu-Ray again but PD9 doesn't seem to be having it, it either just does not play or it says "PowerDVD does not support this format" - but it does support Blu-Rays because I have been watching Blu-Rays on my PC fine using PowerDVD since I got the drive! So if anybody knows what's up or if anybody knows of a free program that will play blu-rays let me know!


----------



## jamesd1981

I have not used it vistakid, but there are not many free blu-ray players, worth a try of the below program, you can let us know what you think of it.

http://www.digiarty.com/


----------



## spirit

Reinstalled PowerDVD and the whole suite but this time I left MediaShow as well just in case it has anything to do with PowerDVD playing Blu-Ray discs. Seems to work fine now but I will check out that free one you linked me to some time.


----------

